# Craftsman Arbor Discontinued - this Sux



## EdBennett (Dec 31, 2014)

My tablesaw began to show some ware - blade not turning near as fast as it used to and a very disfigured shaft key laying on the shop floor under the tablesaw. A close inspection showed that the arbor shaft had worn down and the pulley was damaged. No problem, zip on out to Sears.com and the parts section and order new ones. What? The arbor is a discontinued item? Ah? Discontinued; how could a company discontinue such a vital piece. Future purchases of craftsman anything is in serious doubt (i quit buying their power tools years ago - this tablesaw is ~10 years old)

I have searched the internet for 3rd party companies (ie, ereplacementparts.com) but could not find a replacement part. Does anyone know of a site that may have the arbor part (#979893-001) that i need?

The model number is 314.228390.......... and, while i'm replacing it, i have a laundry list of other odds and ends for replacement on this tablesaw. The alternative is to buy a new tablesaw and i'd rather not go into that expense.

thanx.
ed.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ridgid had a very similar model....I don't recall the model right now but someone might be able to help with it....I wouldn't doubt that the arbor may be the same part under a different part number.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If all else fails pick up a steel pulley and take it and the arbor to a machine shop, they can build up and machine the worn stub to fit your new pulley.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Does it look like this?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAFTSMAN-1...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cef713440

If not, keep looking on EBay, they will have one eventually.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Good advice from previous posts! Your old Craftsman tablesaw may be very similar to a Ridgid TS 3650. It's worth a try. Be safe.


----------



## EdBennett (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanx everyone, i appreciate you answering - very helpful. I made a bid on the ebay suggestion; believe it or not, I have not participated in any ebay anything. so now I'm registered on ebay and have a bid - we'll see where that goes. thanx woodnthings. i kind of like frankc's suggestion on getting it milled. i have the old pulley - it has some damage however, if the arbor can be fixed, so should the pulley. And Ryan50hrl and woodchux suggestion of the Ridgid TS 3650. not sure if mixing parts from different manufactures is a good idea but, i'll certainly take a look. once i pull it out of the craftsman and get a good look at it, i'll be better able to decide on this choice. 

Before i submitted this i jumped on over to ereplacementparts.com and I must tell you, yes, other than the name, the schematics look identical to the craftsman and; the pix of the arbor looks about the same as well. i'll be pulling that arbor out tomorrow and i'll be able to make a better decision then.

thanx for all the help - this makes me feel better.

ed.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The ridgid and craftsman of that time frame came off the very same line. The paint color and some accessories were all that differed. Both at the time were built by ryobi if I recall.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Esp. since you also want/need other misc. parts, you might check out your local CL for a similar Craftsman table saw as a donor- there always seem to be a lot of that vintage, likely with a lot of compatible parts. Depending on what you need, you could spend less money (and time) buying a complete saw. 

BTW, is your model 315.228390, instead of 314.228390, as you posted. If so, 315 is Sear's source code for Ryobi.


----------



## EdBennett (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, took the table saw apart and with a little persuasion (good beating with a hammer) managed to get the arbor out. jdonhowe, your wrote, "...check out your local CL for....." not familiar with the acronym, "CL"; what's that stand for? And, you are right, its 315 and not 314 - mistype on my part. 

Went to ereplacementparts.com and ordered the parts - funny, under the 315 (sears) section, the arbor and set screws were unavailable and yet the TS3650 (Rigid) they were available. And, under the TS3650 the pulley was unavailable and yet available under the 315. Very odd.

I thank you all for your help - The parts came to a total of ~120 bucks - saving me several hundred more on a new saw. They'll all be here by mid-January.


----------



## Joe in MI (Jan 20, 2012)

CL is Craigslist - an Internet buy/sell/trade/classifieds site. Lots of good stuff for sale - sometimes even at reasonable prices.


----------



## JDD (Feb 12, 2015)

I also need to replace the arbor in my Craftsman saw. How did the Ridgid parts work? Was the arbor replacemant difficult?


----------



## EdBennett (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, it took a while but I have the saw back together and operational. The arbor that I ordered from ereplacement.com was for the Ridgid saw. It fit but the length of shaft is just a skosh short - short to the point that the retaining ring did not go back on. The bearings I ordered did not fit the arbor that I ordered but, the bearings from the old arbor did fit. I was lucky, I have a friend that has access to a press and he was able to put the new arbor in place. I'd recommend that when you take the old shaft out - you'll have to beat it out with a hammer - that you're careful you don't damage the bearings. Also, the belt that is for the Ridgid does not fit the craftsman. I basically flipped the saw onto my work table upside down. it was much easier to work on and once you have all the parts out of the way of the arbor housing, its pretty easy to work on. There's a pin that holds the arbor housing in place, you'll have to beat that out with a hammer - its in there pretty tight. You'll end up with a lot of screws and bolts, I'd recommend you place them somewhere in nice neat piles so they're easy to find and put back. even tho the retaining ring on the arbor shaft did not go on, i'm fairly confident that the shaft will remain in place. however, i will be checking it each time i use it. Also, the blades did not fit onto the screw end of the arbor - that suk'd. but, I simply turned on the saw and like a lathe, used a file to file it down. i didn't have to file it too much and i placed the file on it lightly. the blades now fit on without any trouble. Also, the key (for the pully that goes on the arbor shaft) for the shaft that's called for on the schematics for the arbor shaft does not fit. Another jerry-rig. I simply took a bolt that fit in the slot, cut the top off and used that as the key. To hold the pulley screw (the little allen-head screws that goes in the pulley to retain it to the shaft) in place, i used a drop of locktite - that's what caused this whole mess - that little sucker came loose and fell out. all-in-all, it too, several weeks - most of that time was waiting on the parts - took about three weeks to get (btw, I'm up here in Alaska - so that may account for the time). then i had to wait for my friend to get some time on the press (80 ton press). The job took about six weeks to complete. I hope this information helps you - good luck.

Ed.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting the update. I had a hunch the Rigid saw arbor wasn't going to be a direct replacement.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that you have it all back together, here is another one you could buy that would fit.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_n...rtools for Craftsman Ryo&_itemId=330820138859


----------



## EdBennett (Dec 31, 2014)

*thanx.*

Thanx bigjim for droppin the link - at ereplacement.com the arbor was just 12 bucks - these links want 67. i've always been skeptical of ebay. i'll bet there are a million and one people out there that trade on ebay everyday - and if it works for them, then have at it. Me? I'm just skeptical and suspicious. but again, i appreciate the link.

ed.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

EdBennett said:


> Thanx bigjim for droppin the link - at ereplacement.com the arbor was just 12 bucks - these links want 67. i've always been skeptical of ebay. i'll bet there are a million and one people out there that trade on ebay everyday - and if it works for them, then have at it. Me? I'm just skeptical and suspicious. but again, i appreciate the link.
> 
> ed.


Ed, I couldn't find the arbor at that site, all I saw was electronic gear. Do you have another link? That is a lot of difference in price.


----------



## EdBennett (Dec 31, 2014)

ereplacementparts.com? I simply went to the site and entered my model number for the saw and it took me directly to it. Not sure how you got to electronic equipment. The model number for the craftsman is 315.228390 and the model number for the ridgid is Ridgid TS 3650. Not sure what else to tell ya. Here's the link for the Ridged http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ridgid-ts3650-table-saw-parts-c-7929_8171_8180.html ..... sorry, the part is 18 bucks - still better than 67.

Ed.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

All I got was a battery for a craftsman drill.
http://www.ereplacements.com/er/adv...aftsman+is+315.228390&search_in_description=1

The last link was to the table saw, I don't know what I did wrong but I must have. You got that right, that is a much better price.


----------

